

Google invests in firm that tries to predict the future - ca98am79
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9176273/Google_invests_in_firm_that_tries_to_predict_the_future

======
Groxx
Essentially linkbait title. They do searches on future events by capturing
date keywords. (via the videos on:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1317709> )

Makes a _lot_ of sense for Google to go for them, as they already have search-
by-post-date. Search-by-content-date is a perfect addition to Google, and if
they tried to make it themselves they'd probably get nailed with a patent
case.

------
Anon84
My first question is... did the company predict this investment?

------
psyklic
Doesn't every business try to predict the future?

------
rosshudgens
Planning is guessing, Google. Didn't you read Rework?

